# What do Estate Agent Photographers charge these days? (UK)



## AllProAzza (May 31, 2017)

I've decided to try and earn a bit of money with my photography and I've been in touch with one or two Estate Agents to see if they need a photographer to take professional photos of the properties they advertise. 

I'm meeting with a local estate agent in a couple of days to discuss this. 

What I want to know is, what is the going rate for photographers in this field?

I own all my own equipment, Canon 700D, 18-55mm (kit lens), 50mm and telephoto lens', tripods, monopods etc. I also would provide editing services as well as I edit with Lightroom and Photoshop.

If anyone could help it'd be much appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 31, 2017)

You could look at American Society of Media Photographers - Homepage or PPA for their links to pricing guides. The pricing may need to be adjusted for your location. 

You also need to know how to draw up contracts, license usage, etc. and that information can be found thru ASMP and PPA as well. 

You're not just pricing for equipment and time; photographers charge for their talent, time and effort spent learning and practicing, and their ability to produce consistently good pro quality work. I think that's what can be challenging determining pricing for creative work.


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2017)

AllProAzza said:


> . . . I've been in touch with one or two Estate Agents to see if they need a photographer to take professional photos of the properties they advertise.


Are you in the USA? (No location info in profile)
If so what market area?
Pricing in and near major metro areas is generally higher than the pricing in smaller cities.

Are you capable of consistently producing professional quality images?
I notice you don't list _any_ lighting equipment nor lenses for interior shots.


----------



## Designer (May 31, 2017)

AllProAzza said:


> I've decided to try and earn a bit of money with my photography and I've been in touch with one or two Estate Agents to see if they need a photographer to take professional photos of the properties they advertise.
> 
> I'm meeting with a local estate agent in a couple of days to discuss this.
> 
> ...


You will soon be able to ask an agent in person.  Meanwhile, continue to ask around.  

In all seriousness, you will have competition, and you will have to "sell" your services, so I recommend that you have solid knowledge and experience with which to convince agents to hire you.  

With no lights mentioned, I presume you will obtain your lighting equipment before your first engagement.  You should do that sooner rather than later so you have some photographs in your portfolio.  

Reality check: If your skills and results are no better than what the average agent can do for himself, how are you going to convince agents to pay you?  

Good luck!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 19, 2017)

The title says your in the UK.  If it's similar to the US the average agent doesn't want to pay a living wage for their photo's, let alone a pro photog price and the travel expenses.  It's an out of pocket expense they have to carry until closing.  Except for high dollar houses they think they can sell fairly quickly.  The average agent uses their cell phones to take a couple snaps and that's it.  In our area, my wife who is an Agent, would be asked to take pictures for others as well (I originally picked up a D300 and 11-16 Tokina for her and taught her for several houses).  But when she suggested anything over $50 most agents balked at it.  It's not just your time, and cost in equipment, it's also your time in traveling and traveling expenses.  Almost all agents in our area use cell phones.  I acquired enough gear to do some mast photography, but had no takers even on fairly high priced homes.  Even the virtual tour companies failed around us.  The market may be different over there in the UK though.

If your in the right area, you might make out.  But your fighting against something the agents feel as free, their cell phone!  Also not all think great photos draw people to a sale.  They think if it's a good house any picture will get people to visit and schedule showings.  If your in a lower priced area.  I would look for some other type of idea to get experience and some income.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 19, 2017)

Unless it is a high end property real estate agents are going to pay pennies for photos.  And from what you listed for your equipment you will NOT be able to handle the high end real estate photo needs.   Those are going to require multiple lights and better lenses then what you have.


----------



## Exposure_Photography (Aug 14, 2017)

We have been providing property photography for Estate Agents in the UK here for quite a few years.  As others have mentioned, you need lighting and a better lens for excellent results.  Do you have a portfolio to show them?


----------

